

Show HN: (Video) Customer Discovery search engine. - GerardMcDonald
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2eRpmEb2xPU
Hi guys, long time lurker first time poster here, this is a search engine for finding people who want to buy your products.<p>It's definitely lean at the moment, I would have loved to add more  features in but I need to see if this is something people actually want.<p>Oh and I'm looking for a tech co-founder ! , Email germc21 [at] gmail.com if you're interested :-). Applied to Yc and will be applying to Techstars too.<p>Here s the vid : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&#38;v=2eRpmEb2xPU<p>Please sign up for the beta and let me know any other comments you have.<p>Cheers,
Ger
======
arkitaip
Interesting that you didn't even bother to register a domain. Pretty damn
lean. Not so sure about the idea of parsing Twitter for customer wants but
that's what you're trying to MVP, I guess...

